# The plot may be getting even thicker



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Robert Kraft the owner of the New England's Football Team dropped in on the Howard Stern show. He said he was in the building to talk to Mel. What is interesting about this is Kraft is on the Board of Viacom. It sounds like there is more interest in Sat. radio than we may have thought.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Like leftover black-eyed peas, the plot thickens...


----------



## j2fast (Jul 15, 2007)

Even with all the changes I for one will be EXTREMELY disappointed if Sat radio were to go away. At this point I almost (almost) wouldn't care who kept it going as long as it is around to make my commutes go quicker.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

+1


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Dolly said:


> Robert Kraft the owner of the New England's Football Team dropped in on the Howard Stern show. He said he was in the building to talk to Mel. What is interesting about this is Kraft is on the Board of Viacom. It sounds like there is more interest in Sat. radio than we may have thought.


oh jeez


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Dolly said:


> Robert Kraft the owner of the New England's Football Team dropped in on the Howard Stern show. He said he was in the building to talk to Mel. What is interesting about this is Kraft is on the Board of Viacom. It sounds like there is more interest in Sat. radio than we may have thought.


Mel used to be the President at Viacom. He didn't get along with Sumner Redstone, the CEO and left partially because of this clash. I suspect that if Viacom took over Mel would be in no better shape than if Charlie took over, probably out the door in either case. I don't see a Viacom hook up because of this possibility.

http://www.newsweek.com/id/63331


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Richard King said:


> Mel used to be the President at Viacom. He didn't get along with Sumner Redstone, the CEO and left partially because of this clash. I suspect that if Viacom took over Mel would be in no better shape than if Charlie took over, probably out the door in either case. I don't see a Viacom hook up because of this possibility.
> 
> http://www.newsweek.com/id/63331


Well Mel is going to have to do something whether he likes it or not. A case of picking your own poison I guess.
Gee I'm honestly beginning to feel sorry for Mel :eek2:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Gee I'm honestly beginning to feel sorry for Mel


I feel sorry for him ever having to work for Sumner Redstone.


----------

